# 3510 hst will no move



## aloy (Oct 9, 2017)

Did an oil change and all filters and now the tractor will not move ,also bucket movement seems loud and jerky


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello aloy. Did you use the proper fluids and follow the instructions in the manual?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You need to check your filters and insure that the Hydraulic filters are not double gasketed. Lots of times the original gasket stays stuck on the filter boss and then you put on the new filter and the old gasket remains behind and 2 gaskets on the filter boss causes the pump to cavitate, resulting in loss of fluid pressure and jerky operation.


----------



## aloy (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks 
found a suction side leak was pulling air


----------

